# Planted tanks



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK I am not sure if I can post this here but anyways. I am starting a planted tank soon 50g it looks like I am getting it tomorrow. But anyways.... I am looking to make my tank look natural. I was wondering about this type of plant I seen that looks like grass. Also I was wondering if java moss can grow on this 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+12026&pcatid=12026
Do I really need Co2? One reason i ask is the systems are very expensive. Also will sand be good for plants to grow good, Or do I need to get substrate I think it is called. Also lighting what kind? I want the colors of the fish and the plants to really pop! Please send link to lights if possible.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

id say for lighting go with some t5 ho if you really want some good color and growth, and personaly i say yes to co2, just because it can give you more options for plants and keep your plants nice and green


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK... Co2 can i use this for a 50 you think it is enough? I know it says 40g but j/w
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+14711&pcatid=14711

And is this light good.Plan on upgrading bulbs. I am not sue what kind is coming with tank. But anways
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9869&pcatid=9869


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

That light doesn't have much wattage for a planted 50 gallon tank IMO, unless you are going pretty low light.

I'd go compact flourescent for a planted tank...its a cheaper route but effective.

One of these would be good:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13637&pcatid=13637

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+9654+13733&pcatid=13733


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh ok looks like I will have to wait to get real good lights. As buying this tank is taking all my money tell I sell SW and next check. Will regular fluorescent do good for now. What about these lights 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9871&rel=1

Trying to save money but get the best I can.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

TheChosenTanker said:


> OK I am not sure if I can post this here but anyways. I am starting a planted tank soon 50g it looks like I am getting it tomorrow. But anyways.... I am looking to make my tank look natural. I was wondering about this type of plant I seen that looks like grass. Also I was wondering if java moss can grow on this
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+6635+12026&pcatid=12026
> Do I really need Co2? One reason i ask is the systems are very expensive. Also will sand be good for plants to grow good, Or do I need to get substrate I think it is called. Also lighting what kind? I want the colors of the fish and the plants to really pop! Please send link to lights if possible.


Java moss will grow on just about anything. 

The need for CO2 depends on your lighting. Low to medium light does not require CO2 injection, but once you get into high light, you need it or else you'll have serious algae issues and the plants will be stunted. That CO2 system you linked to is basically a DIY system in a fancy package. It says its for up to 40g, but its only a 1 liter container and I wouldn't even use that on a 10g.  DIY is not effective in larger tanks, so if you can't get pressurized, go with a lower light tank.

Sand is ok. It is inert and has no nutrients. I suggest getting atleast something like Soilmaster Select which you can find at local Lesco stores (http://www.lesco.com to find your nearest one). It is used on baseball fields to dry up water and really holds in the nutrients in a planted tank. A 50lb bag is about $15, so its cheap and you wouldn't need more than that in a 50g. Otherwise, if you have more money to spend, go with Eco Complete or Aquasoil.

For lighting, I suggest compact fluorescent, like Scuba mentioned. If in the future you think you might want a CO2 injected, high tech tank, I'd get the 2x96w fixture. You can either put 1 50/50 bulb in which cuts that bulb wattage in half (which would be more like 144w and still a tad high, but not terribly) or you could just use the 1 bulb for now. If you get the 50/50 bulb, you need to have alot of stem plants in the tank to outcompete algae (like Wisteria, Anacharis, Bacopa, Rotala, etc....). Just using 1 bulb might be safer to begin with.

If you can't buy the 2x96w now, then a single 96w will be fine.

With fluorescent lighting, you just need alot of bulbs over the tank to have good wattage. I'd skip that if you can. T5 HO lighting would be fine as well. The 36" fixture is a good wattage for a non co2 tank: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+13822+16770&pcatid=16770

With CO2 you do have more plant options, but it is more work and you more time intensive and there is more room for error.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you JOM. Well I am going to go pick up tank tonight. I will post pic under my new tank post. I think I might paint stand black if I can.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

It'd be a pity to have real live plants growing on fake rocks. Why not go with real rocks, I have my java growing on it and it's awesome.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

well my tank came with a rock so i am going to let moss grow on it. Man I can't wait to get some cash in my pocket.


----------

